# "I Like Big Butts and I Cannot Lie"



## MiniMom24

Show off Those Big Butts


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our two biggest butts, mother and daughter, Impressive line Paint mares..

"Mandy"










"Lady"


----------



## Critter sitter

Black Jack " a clients horse" 


Doc 


Poke and Doc. Cousins


----------



## beau159

Not a bad butt for a 2-yr-old.










His usual "lazy" pose.











And my tank of a 7-yr-old Red:


----------



## Incitatus32

This is my girl, sorry for the crappy editing but it was breeding season and there was something going on in the background that wasn't forum appropriate if you get my drift! :wink: Also: she's not pregnant, just fat that year! Don't have a good one of my boy.... his butt is kinda bony because he hasn't been worked. 
ETA: I just have to say, it's bigger in real life..... xD


----------



## MiniMom24

#2 My girlfriend and the Big Canadian X Fjord showing off the Big Butts!! She always sings the "I like Big Butts" Song when she rides him so that's what gave me the idea for starting this post.


----------



## Boo Walker

This is my husbands Belgian with the biggest juicy butt! He's such a doll~


----------



## MiniMom24

Oh, the Big draft Butts


----------



## xlionesss

We horse people are so weird. No wonder no one wants to come near us! LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Love me some draft butt! Aires as a 3yo.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam

This is Sam from March, sporting my sad attempt at tail braiding. Just freshly bathed.


----------



## Roperchick

Ooooh big booties lol

I'll have to try and remember to put some pics on here tonight lol


----------



## Zexious

Braided tail! <3


----------



## pbeebs

Love all these big bootys!!

This is my 3 year old cash and his toosh


----------



## verona1016

Here's my boy with his "Quarter Horse pose"


----------



## JaphyJaphy

We got big butts fo' dayzz...


----------



## Roperchick

TBxPaint bum








Old lady paint bum








Monster child bummm









DAT bummm haha only real QH bum on the property....she still works it in retirement lol


----------



## 2BigReds

"She had them 'apple bottom' genes
Hooves with the fur
The whole barn lookin at her"


----------



## cowgirlnay

"Kit Down N Dirty" my Dual Pep and Smart Little Lena grandson 
Nicknamed "Dually" because of that big hind end!


----------



## my2geldings

Cute pictures. I dont own any horses with big buts at the moment. Maybe once the babies grow some more.


----------



## farmpony84

................................


----------



## SammysMom

Haha, *farmpony*, I LOVE the tree-butt sandwich


----------



## SammysMom

Here's my cutie's booty:











And a baby butt for good measure :


----------



## nherridge

No big butts here .... Maybe one day!


----------



## MiniMom24

We are, but it's funny how so many of us have pictures of our horses Butts. haha 



xlionesss said:


> We horse people are so weird. No wonder no one wants to come near us! LOL


----------



## TrailRiderr

Ahhh, I love me some big bootie horses haha!! Here is my big butt boy, Ace


----------



## macariska

LOL--- great thread!


----------



## Cherrij

Skinny huge bum vs ok-ish smaller bum. The first bum reaches between 16.2 and 16.3 hh whilst the lower bum is around 15.3  The top one is also young and in weight gain (just to assure everyone, no worries)


----------



## MiniMom24

Lets see the Baby Butt!!!!



My2Geldings said:


> Cute pictures. I dont own any horses with big buts at the moment. Maybe once the babies grow some more.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

PaintHorseMares said:


> Our two biggest butts, mother and daughter, Impressive line Paint mares..
> 
> "Mandy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lady"


Speaking of baby butt, the 3rd generation of our Impressive horses at our place, our 2013 colt, Buckshot, out of Lady, grandson of Mandy. He was only 3 weeks old in this picture, but "butt wise", I think he had a pretty good start...


----------



## flytobecat

Mona and me -both of us short, wide and low to the ground.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wdblevin

Chuck's pix are posted elsewhere on this forum, but you asked for 'bertha <not meant to offend any Bertha's here on HF> butts' and I am happy to oblige!

Is she really part Percheron?

The first pix is of the wrong end - His sweet face.

The second pix is quite the beefcake angled pix - Love that butt!


----------



## IRaceBarrels

Barrel racing booty


----------



## Drifting

BOOOOTIEEEE


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, I've got some really big butts on my place LOL.

Another pair of drafty butts...









A Mustang butt and a pair of draft cross butts...









Me scrambling to get on Rafe's big old butt LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Hmm, I've got some really big butts on my place LOL.
> 
> Another pair of drafty butts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mustang butt and a pair of draft cross butts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me scrambling to get on Rafe's big old butt LOL


We love all your butts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

smrobs said:


> Hmm, I've got some really big butts on my place LOL.
> A Mustang butt and a pair of draft cross butts...


 
I think Rafe would get a little self conscious if he saw this picture o.o


----------



## mammakatja

Here's a few of the butts around here. 

All I see is butts at feeding time. 








Upside down butts.








Wet butt after a rainstorm looking for a place to turn into a dirty butt. 








Butts I get to see on trail rides. Kind of unfair. I'm riding the biggest butt in the bunch.


----------



## WesternRider88

Here is Duke's, he was a TWH. R.I.P Duke <3 <3


----------



## Ale

I laughed so hard at the title and content of this thread. I will have to get a good shot of Dixie's bum tomorrow and post it here


----------



## TrailRiderr

One more Ace butt that I just took a couple days ago lol. I like how he is looking back at me like he is saying, "Do you mind???" haha


----------



## Ale

TrailRiderr said:


> One more Ace butt that I just took a couple days ago lol. I like how he is looking back at me like he is saying, "Do you mind???" haha



He is like "Can I helps you back there?" lol.


----------



## Captain Evil

"He's got the biggest black butt that I've ever seen, and I like it, I like it..."









This is Ahab's big butt...:shock:


----------



## mammakatja

Captain Evil said:


> "He's got the biggest black butt that I've ever seen, and I like it, I like it..."
> 
> View attachment 299289
> 
> 
> This is Ahab's big butt...:shock:


This is so pretty. Love how his color brings out the saddle and still a hint of his face. Post card moment!


----------



## MiniMom24

I'm Loving them all!! I'm giggling as I come and look at these. Makes any bad day better again.


----------



## Bondre

Full-sized brood butt with new-born baby butt.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Little yearling Finnick's big butt in progress


----------



## Ale

Big butt in progress  That's great lol.


----------



## Kayella

Henny's got a donk :wink:


----------



## MiniMom24

Updated Winter Booty!!


----------



## Captain Evil

Whoa, that's a butt!


----------



## Cherrij

I am getting happier with this butt. It don't look so skinny anymore, does it?  Proud of it, and cannot wait to start building muscle on it with work, not just food and 24/7 pasture life


----------



## BlueSpark

my baby emi's butt:


thoroughbred butt:


Pickles Appaloosa butt:


upsidedown butt:


three dirty baby butts


----------



## cowgirl4753

Love this thread! Haha nice looking butts everyone. 
I will post some later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

My boys. On the left is Blue who is 7, and on the right is Dunni, who is 3. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

Nibble's 24 month old butt - looks better now with a little work, but I don't have any pictures.


----------



## evilamc

I was going to take a pic tonight to contribute....but my phone died when I took it out of my pocket because it was so cold outside


----------



## Drifting

The Stryder, tailless butt.


----------



## ReiningCrazy

Lionel just turned 3 years old, picture taken in July... Sorry had to crop out my trainer don't like posting pictures of people without asking.... Even if it was just a butt shot lol


----------



## Zexious

^He has a beautiful butt xD Just like the rest of him. Lionel is gorgeous <3

/INeedToGetAPictureOfAGatorButt~


----------



## kiltsrhott

Haha great thread! I love all the appaloosa butts! 

Here are my babies' butts!










This was taken at the end of August, as they ran out to pasture. On the left, is my shire/TB cross mare and on the right is my non-characteristic appaloosa gelding. ^^


----------



## ReiningCrazy

Zexious said:


> ^He has a beautiful butt xD Just like the rest of him. Lionel is gorgeous <3
> 
> /INeedToGetAPictureOfAGatorButt~


Thank you very much, I always said as long as his butt stays bigger then mine we are good!! Lol


----------



## Charley horse

Love all the big butts! Here's mine from today


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Mom and daugther. Have to get new pictures, because daugther has a bigger butt than mom right now LOL.


----------



## EquineObsessed

Chip's dirty butt rolling, and Shamrock's big paint butt, next to poor Finnegan's tiny bum.


----------



## CrazyLegs262

My four year old paint. 



/\ This was toward the end of summer and he was in decent shape


----------



## Rodeo1998

Missy's big booty


----------



## smrobs

2 draft cross booties, 1 Mustang booty, and 1 grade pinto booty.


----------



## cowgirl4753

smrobs said:


> 2 draft cross booties, 1 Mustang booty, and 1 grade pinto booty.


Lol I love how they are all lined up so perfect from biggest to smallest ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tupelo

My boy Dallas at 4 months old


----------



## evilamc

"Mom why are you taking a pic of my butt?"


----------



## danny67

Incitatus32 said:


> This is my girl, sorry for the crappy editing...


Very punny. :lol:


----------



## Hang on Fi

I'll have to add to this when I get home, my external drive with all the pictures is at home. In the meantime.

Fiona!










My friends boy behind me, check out the splits the poor kid had to do


----------



## Moveurasets

My girls not so big butt compared to some others lol.


----------



## jmike

Whiskey butt


----------



## ForeverSunRider

18 year old quarter horse winter butt










Laying down butt










7 year old quarter horse winter butt










10 year old butt


----------



## Kadymurphy

Hotshot butt. He's actually really out of shape, can't wait to see it when hes in good shape. 
(Pretty big butt considering he's only 14.3h)


----------



## paintgirl96

appaloosa butt!







thoroughbred butt!







quarter horse butt! 







another quarter horse butt!


----------



## aureliusandoinky

Glad I'm not the only one that admires my horses butts. But I have Arabs so they are probably tiny in comparison to some of these big boys!! haha


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh no. I have zero booty shots of Ana; will need to take some this weekend.


----------



## MiniMom24

Any Spring Booties???


----------



## Strawberry4Me

Not a spring butt- but a butt! I Standardbred butt!


----------



## frlsgirl

Strawberry4Me said:


> Not a spring butt- but a butt! I Standardbred butt!


That is a nice butt .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me

Yeah, considering she is strong in the shoulders and her hind end needs lots of work- I do think she has a pretty nice butt for a Standie!


----------



## MiniMom24

Update on her butt. Taken yesterday.


----------



## Cherrij

4 year old bum with very little work and still those ginger winter pants are on


----------



## blue eyed pony

Love me some orange butt.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

The butts are in motion


----------



## Djinnjer

Fiona spring butt

View attachment 436682


----------



## LemonZeus

Troublemaker butts:


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

Everytime I see this thread, I think to myself, "Do he got the booty? He doooo!" :lol:


----------



## Kristyjog

One of my Hubby's big butted girls  her mama and her daughter also have the big Booty's.


----------



## danny67

I washed Paavo P. Pony's tail last night with some sort of purple shampoo.


----------



## MiniMom24

Look at her lips. lol. She's like OhhhYa, You like this booty?


----------



## Zexious

^ xD I love ittttt.


----------



## jaydee

Willow my Irish Draft back in work again this week so hopefully her big butt with start to shrink back


----------



## HadleyBug

Butts for _daaaaays_.

That Freja butt!








More jumping Thoroughbred booty! 















How about some Hero and Savannah badonk?








OH, and Pirate's booty!  GV x TB








Can't forget Tyler's!


----------



## ForeverSunRider

New and improved QH rescue booty. A few pages earlier I posted about Nick's rescue booty. This is him now. Much more bootyliciousness happening.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Angel has a pretty small hiney compared to some of these big butts, but here it is anyway!!



















And a trotting butt for good measure. :lol:










I love this thread! I'll have to get some dynamic butt shots in tonight!


----------



## SummerShy

Totally have that song stuck in my head now too...


----------



## Aesthetic

Here is the 

"I got pregnant, had a baby, and haven't been rode" In two years butt!

She is also on the thin side and gaining weight! That butt will just get bigger!! #barrelracingbutts 

Excuse the tail...Her colt has a taste for hair..


----------



## MiniMom24

Any updated big butts? I need a laugh


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's a nasty muddy drafty butt!


----------



## Emeraldsprings

Charlie Brown+ Pinky


----------



## SarahStorms

My quarter horse and her foal at her previous owners... Love big quarter horse butts!!!


----------



## MiniMom24

Took my mare Team Penning on Sat night, I had to catch a pic of her booty before heading out!!


----------



## CuriousWillowLad

Here are a few butt pics I've managed to find from previous loaned horses the last one is my current. 

Clean butt 








Show butt 















Hack butt















"You looking at me" butt 















Ride it butt
















Hay butt
















More show butt
















Almost "fall" butt 















The current 'BIG' butt


----------



## MiniMom24

Big Butts


----------



## kricket

This is my 3 month olds.


----------



## MiniMom24

Awe, my pic didn't attach.


----------



## nothingsempty

*Silk Butt*


----------

